# East Coast Target Stands



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Remember in another review I mentioned that; (If not then you need to read it) “Once in awhile a simple easy to use and highly practical product comes available”, well this is another one. 
East Coast Target Stands has made a high quality 3D stand that is handmade in the U.S.A. and uses quality steel. Both stands together weigh only 4 lbs. and 11 total pounds with all the accessories which comes with a handy carrying bag. The target stands have a 9” long rebar welded to an 8” by 12” base plate and is available in a beautiful flat black color. Also, included are 4 large stakes to hold down your stand bases. 
Just place the rebar into the holes located on the bottom of your 3D target and stand the target up and pound in the included stakes. You are then ready to start practicing. That is all there is to it. I have used the stands without the stakes and it holds my Delta AC Magnum deer target steady weather I am shooting at 15 or 40 yards. I will have to say in looking at some of the bases the manufacturers provide with some of these targets you should definitely check these out.
Also, included in the kit are 4 threaded rods that if you attach and use with the bases you can make yourself a paper target for paper tuning your bow.
Now with thoughts of deer running through our heads and veins, now is a great time to visit www.eastcoasttargetstands.com and order your set. Current pricing on their website with all of the above mentioned is $29.95 plus $15.00 shipping & handling.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com






Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

